# NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak

(2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lakers











Lakers lead series: 2-1

<table class="gScGTable" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="60">*Apr*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="75">*Time*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="90">*TV*</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Sun 23</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->L 107-102 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> 12:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">ABC</td> </tr>  <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Wed 26</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->W 99-93<!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">TNT</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Fri 28</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">W 92-99http://www.nba.com/lakers/ </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">ESPN</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Sun 30</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> @ Lakers </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> 12:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">ABC</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="60">* May*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="75">*Time**</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="90">*TV*</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Tue 2</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Phoenix </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">TBD</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">TNT</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Thu 4</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> @ Lakers if necessary </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">TBD</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">--</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Sat 6</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Phoenix if necessary </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">TBD</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">--</td></tr></tbody></table>
Date: Sunday, April 30th
Time: 12:30 pm

[url="http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/tvlistings/schedule?network=30"][/url]

 Starters
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S.Nash </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Bell </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Thomas </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Marion </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Diaw </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *22*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *17*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *17.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *10*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *10*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.389*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.462*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.550*</td><td align="center" valign="top">FG% *.429*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.3*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *22.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *19*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *12.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> FG% *.500*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">L.Barbosa </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Jones </td><td align="center" valign="top">E.House </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

Lakers vs the Suns in 2005-2006 Regular Season:

 L 112 - 122 
 L 93 - 106
 L 96 - 107 
 W 109 - 89 


<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">NAME</td><td width="5%">GP</td><td width="5%">GS</td><td width="6%">MIN</td><td width="6%">PTS</td><td width="5%">OFF</td><td width="5%">DEF</td><td width="5%">TOT</td><td width="5%">AST</td><td width="5%">STL</td><td width="5%">BLK</td><td width="5%">TO</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>K. Bryant</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>40.5</td><td class="sortcell">42.5</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.5</td><td>5.5</td><td>3.8 </td><td>1.75</td><td>0.00</td><td>2.5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Odom</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>42.0</td><td class="sortcell">17.3</td><td>2.0</td><td>10.5</td><td>12.5</td><td>6.0 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.75</td><td>3.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Parker</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>36.5</td><td class="sortcell">14.8</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>3.0 </td><td>2.00</td><td>0.75</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>C. Mihm</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>18.0</td><td class="sortcell">6.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.5</td><td>4.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>D. George</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>23.3</td><td class="sortcell">5.3</td><td>1.5</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.5</td><td>0.8 </td><td>1.75</td><td>0.25</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>K. Brown</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>18.3</td><td class="sortcell">5.0</td><td>1.3</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.8</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.25</td><td>1.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Walton</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>22.3</td><td class="sortcell">4.7</td><td>0.7</td><td>4.3</td><td>5.0</td><td>3.0 </td><td>1.33</td><td>0.33</td><td>1.3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Cook</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>11.5</td><td class="sortcell">3.8</td><td>0.3</td><td>2.3</td><td>2.5</td><td>0.8 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.25</td><td>0.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Vujacic</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>19.8</td><td class="sortcell">2.8</td><td>0.3</td><td>2.0</td><td>2.3</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.00</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>J. Jackson</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9.5</td><td class="sortcell">1.5</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>A. McKie</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9.0</td><td class="sortcell">1.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>A. Bynum</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>1.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>R. Turiaf</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>4</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">102.5</td><td>9.0</td><td>36.0</td><td>45.0</td><td>20.0</td><td>7.75</td><td>2.75</td><td>11.8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">OPPONENTS</td><td>82</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">96.9</td><td>10.9</td><td>29.3</td><td>40.1</td><td>21.1</td><td>6.54</td><td>4.32</td><td>13.4</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">NAME</td><td width="5%">GP</td><td width="5%">GS</td><td width="6%">MIN</td><td width="6%">PTS</td><td width="5%">OFF</td><td width="5%">DEF</td><td width="5%">TOT</td><td width="5%">AST</td><td width="5%">STL</td><td width="5%">BLK</td><td width="5%">TO</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Marion</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>40.8</td><td class="sortcell">23.3</td><td>2.8</td><td>9.3</td><td>12.0</td><td>0.8 </td><td>2.00</td><td>2.25</td><td>1.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Nash</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>35.0</td><td class="sortcell">18.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>5.3</td><td>5.3</td><td>12.3 </td><td>2.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>4.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>R. Bell</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>39.3</td><td class="sortcell">14.7</td><td>0.7</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.7</td><td>2.7 </td><td>0.67</td><td>0.67</td><td>0.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Barbosa</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>31.3</td><td class="sortcell">14.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>1.8</td><td>2.3</td><td>4.3 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.00</td><td>2.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>E. House</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>17.5</td><td class="sortcell">11.3</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>J. Jones</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>23.8</td><td class="sortcell">10.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.5</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>N. Tskitishvili</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>16.0</td><td class="sortcell">9.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>2.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Diaw</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>33.3</td><td class="sortcell">8.5</td><td>2.3</td><td>5.3</td><td>7.5</td><td>6.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.50</td><td>1.8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>T. Thomas</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>18.0</td><td class="sortcell">4.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Grant</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>12.0</td><td class="sortcell">3.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>P. Burke</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>4</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">106.0</td><td>8.3</td><td>33.3</td><td>41.5</td><td>25.5</td><td>5.50</td><td>3.75</td><td>10.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">OPPONENTS</td><td>82</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">102.8</td><td>12.5</td><td>33.4</td><td>45.9</td><td>18.9</td><td>7.21</td><td>3.44</td><td>14.3</td></tr></tbody></table>

​
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->​


----------



## upsanddowns

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Lakers 101

Suns 96


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

I'll take the Lakers in yet another close game.

Anyone know Tim Thomas' status?


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

yeha duude da lakers are goin to tke this shti home tomarrow...


----------



## DaBruins

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

this game will make or break the entire series!!!! We better be ready to show up tomorrow. I honestly believe whoever wins game 4 will win the series.


----------



## Cap

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

^ Yup. Lakers in another close game. It wouldn't hurt if Kobe found his shot either.


----------



## chn353

lakers to win for sure
the mamba is just waiting till the time comes


----------



## Brian34Cook

One thing not many are talking about is how much the Suns bench was suppose to be better.. well so far the Lakers bench has outplayed them!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Cook hurt; should play



> Brian Cook dislocated his left middle finger during practice Saturday but is expected to play today.


----------



## West44

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



DaBruins said:


> this game will make or break the entire series!!!! We better be ready to show up tomorrow. I honestly believe whoever wins game 4 will win the series.


This is exactly what I thought before the last game. We would probably win game 3 with our crowd excitement helping coming off a great win and Phoenix had a damn good chance at game 4. If they got game 4, they had a good chance at game 5 on their home court, putting the Lakers in a very tough, and likely losing, position.

But...I believe Phoenix has mentally crumbled because of our game plan and physicality. Playoff inexperience and the lack of any other ways to play (read one dimensional) have them in hole they're not getting out of barring injury to one of our key players. The Suns may get lucky and win another game but that's it. They've had to come up with some 4th qtr heriocs of their own to keep these games close. It's like a boxing rematch where one guy has previously knocked the other guy out in the late rounds. He usually knocks him out a little earlier the 2nd time around. I look for our margin of victory to increase as we close out this series. Stick a fork in 'em, they're done.


----------



## Cris

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I'll take the Lakers in yet another close game.
> 
> Anyone know Tim Thomas' status?


 Expected to Play


----------



## Cris

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

god damn it.... what the **** is wrong


----------



## Ych

Come on
Odom, you need to make those free-throws forgodsake.


----------



## Steez

I think PJax wanted to switch it up on the Suns....
and go back to normal Laker ball... now he seems like to go back to playoff laker ball


----------



## Steez

Kobe 4-4 so far with 8 points....
2 fouls though with 5 mins left...


----------



## laker girl

Yes, Odom does need to make his free-throw. He missed a lot the first game. Nash has waaay to much room between him and his defender to shoot the ball. Someone needs to get up in his face. He is an ity bity dude why stand so far! Man..he is wide open again. Can't let him do layups!!!


----------



## Steez

laker girl said:


> Yes, Odom does need to make his free-throw. He missed a lot the first game. Nash has waaay to much room between him and his defender to shoot the ball. Someone needs to get up in his face. He is an ity bity dude why stand so far! Man..he is wide open again. Can't let him do layups!!!


Thats why they stand for because he is an ity bitty dude... one of the quickest guards in the league... he'll blow right by you if your up close to him... which will cause the front court to get into foul trouble because they would need to help out.

I'd rather have them play D like that then for the guards to step up into Nash... its not like the Suns have any half court sets where you would need to press him the whole way up court... their game plan is to run... so the D they playing on Nash is good.... last lay up he got was because Kobe couldnt help out and he was closest one, but he has 2 fouls didnt want to pick up his 3rd foul


----------



## Cris

odom needs to make free throws... NOW!


----------



## Steez

Oh man... 2 on Odom, 2 on Kobe.... in the first quarter!!!


----------



## Steez

Lakers players on the floor?

Smush
Sasha
George
Walton
Cook


----------



## Steez

Whats SMUSH DOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We are letting them run...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Smush is playing like **** on both sides of the ball. Devean takes a retarded shot as we speak. 26-25 Suns at the end of one.


----------



## Steez

Lakers are playing HORRIBLE!!!
But they are only down 1.... 26-25 after 1.

Kobe with 8 points and 2 fouls..... 
Nash with 3 easy lay ups.


----------



## afobisme

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

smush hasn't been playing good defense all series long... and he's taking bad shots and turning the ball over a lot. everyone else has tuned their game up, but smush is still playing the same (inconsistent.. good one day, bad the other)


----------



## Ych

That was scary.
With that lineup at the end of 1st quarter, I was thinking that we would get blown out by like 6-7 pts.

Glad we are just losing by 1 pts ending 1st.

Once the other starts come in, we should be able to take the lead back.


----------



## Steez

Man when we win this and we go up 3-1...
I'll be soooo happy!


----------



## Steez

Everytime Sasha gets the rebound and starts running up court my heart beats soooo fast lol...

DAMN Kobe just picked up his 3rd foul!


----------



## Steez

What The **** Is That 4 On Kobe???????


----------



## Brian34Cook

This does not seem good.. Kobe in deadly foul trouble.. uh oh!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

The Suns play like complete pussies. You can't breath on them wrong without them flailing everywhere, falling to the ground. It must be really annoying to play against.


----------



## Steez

No its nto 4... its 3 on Kobe... 
Lakers need to relax and set up their Offense


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

We are playing like idiots. Why the hell would you leave Nash to double team someone else? COME ON!! We are lucky to be winning this game.


----------



## Steez

Come on guys.... keep ur head in the game!


----------



## Steez

Man we are honestly lucky to be leading by 1 here...
and its not like Suns are struggling... I dont knwo what it is honestly...

Kobe 3 fouls.
Cook shooting 3s like he is Kobe after hitting 2 3s in a row.


----------



## SharpShooter

Please stop flopping phonix!


----------



## Steez

omg wats Cook doing?
Lets keep going down in the post!


----------



## SharpShooter

Get Cook outta here!!! :curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Cook is our new Slava. Shoot everytime he touches the ball.


----------



## Steez

Cook.... wtf?


----------



## Steez

lol whats up with the Lakers losing their shoes?
Cook last game now Walton!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yeah Cook.. seriously WTF.. quit scoring for the team.. it's not needed..


----------



## laker girl

LOL...tie your shoes. Wassup w/our Lakers loosing their shoes. We are lucky the Suns are missing their shots. Our defense is not as good as last game. Hopefully Suns will continue to miss but Nash is on a roll.


----------



## Cris

i hate commericals.... errrr


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

We are giving Nash everything he is getting.


----------



## Steez

Damn... Smush is playing just horrible... 
Both on offense and defence


----------



## Steez

Relaaaaax Lakers!
Why we running with them!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Steez said:


> Relaaaaax Lakers!
> Why we running with them!


 Probably has something to do with the crowd. Staples is absolutely nuts!


----------



## Steez

Bad call... that was just a bad pass


----------



## Steez

ESPN box score showing Kobe has 4 fouls?
I thought he only had 3....

Sasha is playing very well... 7-9 from 3s in this series. Driving in and getting the calls AND making the FTs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Marion continues to brick everything.


----------



## Steez

Come on Lake show... lets finish the half off on a good note!!!

Tie game with Kobe playing only 9 mins?
Damn... not bad at all... now Suns fans are gonna say See... Lakers are good, Kobe is not MVP lol


----------



## Steez

LOL Kobe comes back last few seconds... Bell the ***** trying to draw the foul on Kobe... idiot.


----------



## laker girl

Smush needs to take it slower. He's rushing his shots.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ugly game but who can complain really when we we're without Kobe a good chunk that half.. the game is tied at the half.. I'm alright with that :laugh:


----------



## SharpShooter

Steez said:


> LOL Kobe comes back last few seconds... Bell the ***** trying to draw the foul on Kobe... idiot.



Raja "Floping" Bell and the rest of the suns are hitting the deck everytime someone slightly touches them. :curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

SharpShooter said:


> Raja "Floping" Bell and the rest of the suns are hitting the deck everytime someone slightly touches them. :curse:


 Yup. That is there way of playing defense. They must practice their falls to the ground.


----------



## Steez

Wow... we playing like the regular season Lakers..

In the Playoffs we never played like this.... we arent even giving it to our post players..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kwame? What the **** was that?


----------



## Steez

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kwame? What the **** was that?


Yes this is the line up we want on...

Kwame
Luke
Odom
Kobe
Sasha


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

We have to wake up for the Suns are going to run this game way out of reach.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Yeah!! Here we go!


----------



## Steez

We played like the playoff Lakers for a little bit and we came back ....
Lets keep it up!


----------



## spiraling

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Kwame is not much of a leaper


----------



## Steez

Get the rebound!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

That a boy Kwame!


----------



## Steez

Good D Kwame... way to get it back..


----------



## Cris

Finally Something Possitive This Quarter!


----------



## Steez

As soon as the Lakers come back and take the lead... Suns are gonna set...
These next few minutes are VERY critical for the rest of the series!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe to Kwame and the crowd erupts!


----------



## Steez

Nice pass by Kobe!!

Why dont they T Nash up for coming up like that?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

HAHA! Flopper! Thanks for the penalty.


----------



## Steez

Come on Lakers!!!
Please get this W!!


----------



## Steez

Good call!!!
That was a travel first!


----------



## Cris

Stop Failing Apart....brign Back Walton!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Ummm Phil? Why would you sub Luke for Kwame in that situation? Two bonehead moves in a row.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

4th Quarter. We need to bury them.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Sasha, Luke, Devean, Kobe, and Cook out there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe has made two completely ridiculous passes. Come on now.


----------



## Steez

Wow....

Horrible horrible horrible start... amazing.....
why cant we play like how we played past 2 games?
Feed the post, we are not doing that at all...


----------



## Cris

put odom back in please!!!!


----------



## Steez

We need to go back to Kwame/Odom.... Kobe is attacking way more today... go back to being passive man... damn


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

This is pathetic. We lost this game at the end of the 3rd Q when Kobe missed those FTs, momentum changed and we started to play like ****ing retards.

Kobe is making some of the worst decisions I have ever seen him make. What the hell kind of passes are these?

And look who's out on the floor! George, Cook, Sasha in the 4th Q when we're losing!!!! :curse: 

Does Phil ****ing WANT to lose?

We might have just thrown this game away.

Can some one get a rebound?! How ironic is it that we're losing because they've scored about 10pts off of O-rebs in the last 4 minutes? That's a lack of effort.


----------



## afobisme

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

i dont like smush, he's too inconsistent. he comes up with big plays sometimes, but he also messes up almost equally as much. he has no outside shot, which is taboo for a point guard, and is too big and slow to defend steve nash. if only he could play more consistently.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Damian Necronamous said:


> This is pathetic. We lost this game at the end of the 3rd Q when Kobe missed those FTs, momentum changed and we started to play like ****ing retards.
> 
> Kobe is making some of the worst decisions I have ever seen him make. What the hell kind of passes are these?
> 
> And look who's out on the floor! George, Cook, Sasha in the 4th Q when we're losing!!!! :curse:
> 
> Does Phil ****ing WANT to lose?
> 
> We might have just thrown this game away.
> 
> Can some one get a rebound?! How ironic is it that we're losing because they've scored about 10pts off of O-rebs in the last 4 minutes? That's a lack of effort.


 YES!! It's the anti-jynx post! You are a god Damian!

Lakers within 1.


----------



## Steez

Deveannnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## Steez

Lakers have to play some solid D.... this Suns team can score about 30 now... D UP


----------



## Steez

Come guys... we need boards!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Slava...err...Cook with the steal!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Cook is hustling. No more calling him Slava.


----------



## Steez

What the hell guys... get the boards????


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

The Suns are whooping us on the boards right now. That CANT happen. Come on guys. If you want to go 3-1, we have to come up with every hustle play.


----------



## NaL

What the hell is wrong with Kobe today!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Steez

Nash thinks its soccer... idiot.


----------



## Steez

Damn... poor Diaw lol... 3 people jumped at em.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Damian Necronamous said:


> This is pathetic. We lost this game at the end of the 3rd Q when Kobe missed those FTs, momentum changed and we started to play like ****ing retards.
> 
> Kobe is making some of the worst decisions I have ever seen him make. What the hell kind of passes are these?
> 
> And look who's out on the floor! George, Cook, Sasha in the 4th Q when we're losing!!!! :curse:
> 
> Does Phil ****ing WANT to lose?
> 
> We might have just thrown this game away.
> 
> Can some one get a rebound?! How ironic is it that we're losing because they've scored about 10pts off of O-rebs in the last 4 minutes? That's a lack of effort.


is this "anti-jinx" stuff? That is one fad that needs to stop.


----------



## Steez

Ginobl... errr Raja Bell... flops.. now its 5 on Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Now that was dumb foul Kobe. Raja flopped, but you still can't push like that. Come on vet.


----------



## Steez

Umm... Kobe?


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

trouble.......... damn.


----------



## Cris

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

cant these morons do anything right? great we lost *******


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

This series is over if this continues.

All of a sudden, we can't play defense and our offense has gone to jelly. Raja Bell's ***** defense has gotten into Kobe's head and he is playing like garbage.


----------



## NaL

We need Odom and Kwame to take over this game, Kobe is not up to the task today while we really need this game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Damian Necronamous said:


> This series is over.
> 
> All of a sudden, we can't play defense and our offense has gone to jelly. Raja Bell's ***** defense has gotten into Kobe's head and he is playing like garbage.


 Thanks. Now we should be able to make a run.


----------



## afobisme

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

i give phoenix credit, they are playing very well in the 4th right now. they are moving the ball around and causing mismatches and raja bell is keeping kobe from getting the ball to set the offense. lakers arent playing well today, even if they do come back and win... their defense was lacking today, yet the suns only have 81 points.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Thanks. Now we should be able to make a run.


True story: I walked into the TV room after my last post and my dad was jumping around saying "George made 2 threes!!"

:biggrin:


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

KWAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaargh!


----------



## afobisme

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

phoenix is also getting a lot of 2nd chance points now... that's the main reason why they are leading imo


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

I know I'm a bit late, but that play by Kwame was one of the worst plays I've seen. He could have tipped that back in, I cant believe he brought it down. Reminds me of something Tyson Chandler would do...ironic considering where they were drafted.


----------



## laker girl

Okay Kobe needs to take over now!!


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



UMfan83 said:


> I know I'm a bit late, but that play by Kwame was one of the worst plays I've seen. He could have tipped that back in, I cant believe he brought it down. Reminds me of something Tyson Chandler would do...ironic considering where they were drafted.


tip in?! He could have dunked it 4 times.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Ughhh... I CANNOT believe Tim Thomas..... ugggh...... (feel sick)


----------



## Cris

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

*uccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

What a game..


----------



## upsanddowns

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

God damn...

TIM THOMAS AGAIN. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Shawn Marion is fouled out for the ****ing game. There is no excuse for not winning.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

good ole Suns 3s :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## upsanddowns

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

It's Over.

**** Kobe.

God Damnit Taking That Much Time To Shoot A ****ty Three Pointer.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Son a *****! Why the **** did we not foul there!?!? What a piss poor possession.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

We need a quick score, then foul anybody but Nash. DO NOT LET NASH GET THE BALL!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Smush keeps us in it.. Holy ****


----------



## upsanddowns

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

KOBE WITH A PISS POOR GAME.

WOW, OK YOU CAN FACILITATE THE OFFENSE, BUT PLEASE BE MORE AGRESSIVE HOLY CRAP. AND STOP ****ING TURNING IT OVER WITH YOUR CRAPPY PASSING. 

WOW, SMUSH WITH A PISS POOR GAME, THIS IDIOT WAS 1-10 FROM THE FIELD. 


Going to be hell trying to win game 5 in Phoenix....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Holy **** Holy **** Holy ****!!!! Holy ****ing ****!! Can You Believe [email protected]!


----------



## NaL

Kobe Freaking Brayanttttttttttttttttt!!! You Turn Up Late For This Game Youuuuuuuuuuu ********!!!!


----------



## upsanddowns

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Holy ****tttttttttt

I Take Back All My Comments!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise

wow


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Take this to OT baby. COME ON!


----------



## Ventura

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

kobe on upsanddowns' face


----------



## laker girl

Holy Cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kObe yes!!!


----------



## spiraling

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Wow Wow Wow


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Yes!!!!! Un ****ing Believable!!!


----------



## Laker Freak

Jones amlsot spoiled it for the Lakers so we go to OT.


----------



## abwowang

unbelievable.. 

and the way kobe put that shot up.. the nice little floater.. wow. hes sooo good.


----------



## Cris

this is one of the greatest games ive ever seen


----------



## JT

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Can YOU FEEL IT?


----------



## afobisme

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

this is the best 1st rounder i've ever seen.


----------



## DaFranchise

If PHX loses this one, this series is DONE


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Can we get an anti-jynx for the overtime??? Please!!!


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Not going to lie, I went from strongly disliking Kobe to being a fan of him during these series. That was a fantastic sequence. Great job by Smush. Wow, damn and wow.

LAC/LAL is looking more likely no? Should they even bother changing the court between games? They should just make an All-Los Angeles court and keep it up for 7 games.

Sorry to think ahead, you still got a ways to go, so do the Clippers.


----------



## Cris

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



upsanddowns said:


> KOBE WITH A PISS POOR GAME.
> 
> WOW, OK YOU CAN FACILITATE THE OFFENSE, BUT PLEASE BE MORE AGRESSIVE HOLY CRAP. AND STOP ****ING TURNING IT OVER WITH YOUR CRAPPY PASSING.
> 
> WOW, SMUSH WITH A PISS POOR GAME, THIS IDIOT WAS 1-10 FROM THE FIELD.
> 
> 
> Going to be hell trying to win game 5 in Phoenix....





upsanddowns said:


> Holy ****tttttttttt
> 
> I Take Back All My Comments!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:rofl:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Smush you son of a ***** pile of monkey nuts! I love you!!


----------



## Cris

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Why Kwame Why?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

**** you Tim Thomas.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Come on guys! Run the offense!!


----------



## upsanddowns

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Umm...


WHY THE HELL ARE WE SHOOTING CONSTANT 3'S?????????????




FUGGIN RUN THE GAME PLAY AND THE OFENSE FOR CHRISTS' SAKE.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



upsanddowns said:


> Umm...
> 
> 
> WHY THE HELL ARE WE SHOOTING CONSTANT 3'S?????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUGGIN RUN THE GAME PLAY AND THE OFENSE FOR CHRISTS' SAKE.


 Tell everyone they suck. Do it. Do it.


----------



## Real

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> **** you Tim Thomas.


I agree.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Walton to Odom! YESSS!!! AND ONE!


----------



## laker girl

Looks like we're gonna win this the hard way. Hit the free-throw Pulease.


----------



## DaFranchise

Great game


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Tie game ****ers. Crank it up. One minute left.


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Odom 3 point play tied at 95.


----------



## laker girl

Smush looks so calm :boohoo:


----------



## upsanddowns

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Finally, Players Are Driving To The Basket.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Sasha you ****ing retard. Why did you give him that space?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Then he passes the open three! COME ON!


----------



## DaFranchise

Lakers blowing a golden opportunity


----------



## upsanddowns

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

.............


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Why the **** would you give Nash that open three? I am so frustrated right now. I hope we have another miracle left in us.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

See that replay? Odom was mauled!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Jump ball!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Kobe!!!!! Holy ****ing ****!!! We Won!!!! Omg Omg Omg Omg


----------



## Cris

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Holy ****ing **** Holy Fycking **** Suck Suck Suck It Suns



I Love This Team


----------



## laker girl

OH MY GOD!! What a Win!! I thought nothing can top Horry's 3 pointer vs the Kings. This one is classic. 3-1. And it's only the first round. 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe just crashed BBnet! HAHAHAHAHA!!

I just destroyed my entire TV room..


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN~!~~
!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

maaaan what a game, the ****ing Suns stupid *** Steve nas n Tim Thomas making 3s in the clutchbut the lakers found a way , Kobe game winning shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maaaaaaaaaaaaaan!~!!!!~~!!~!
two big blunders by the "MVP" who made the game winning shot ? The Real MVP :biggrin: 

oioiiiii=ooooh man i smell Clippers vs. Lakers 2nd round ooooooooooooooooooooh man!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Kobe crashed us.. That devil!!!!!!!!!

:rofl:

God dang that was amazing!!!


----------



## Cris

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Kobe crashed the site for 30 minutes... amazing!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Kobe Bryant has installed trust in himself and his team mates and the Lakers I envisioned in the playoffs has payed off, should I bump up that article?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

You guys watching the press conference on ESPNews?

Kobe says the shot would not have been possible if it weren't for Smush, Luke, etc.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

and that is why kobe should stick to what he's good at... scoring


----------



## TwiBlueG35

Mission impossible completed! My whole family couldn't believe our eyes, my mom already said Lakers lose when we were down 5 points with twenty something seconds left, but Smush made the three, and she doesn't want to watch anymore because it was way too much for her.......hahahahaha, Kobe made the shot with 0.7 second left I was jumping like crazy. I was so down when we were down three again in overtime.......what the hell jump ball??????? I love it and it was between Luke and Steve haha Luke was so much taller I thought and Kobe made the final shot RIDICULOUS!!!!!!!! But being honest, luck has a major part in this win. It seems to me the Suns has a way to stop Lakers now. We need to be extra careful and not get carried away. There are still 4% chance Lakers would........you know.


----------



## clien

An absolutely amazing game. tremendous performance, by Kobe and the lakers ---best game I have ever watched.

-Kobe says it's the most exciting shot he has ever made


----------



## Steez

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You guys watching the press conference on ESPNews?
> 
> Kobe says the shot would not have been possible if it weren't for Smush, Luke, etc.


Yeah he also said something that I really liked... he said I dont know why I am getting all the attention... Odom carried us on his back the whole game and all I did was hit a 15 foot jumper.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You guys watching the press conference on ESPNews?
> 
> Kobe says the shot would not have been possible if it weren't for Smush, Luke, etc.


Yep saw all the pressers.. Kobe said LO carried them throughtout the game and also give the others credit for when he was out all 2nd quarter.. stuff like that.. :banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

It's not over yet. The last step in the maturation process is to close out the series.


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

OMG!! What a great game...i'm so proud of the Lakers right now for showing alot of heart during this game!


----------



## GM3

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Mvp Mvp Mvp!


----------



## Ych

I still can't believed what I just witnessed.

This was like one of the best comeback I have ever seen in my lifetime.


----------



## Unique

I just got back from the game guys, I cant belive i witnessed that !!!1 The energy was amazing!!!! WE won!!!!!!!!!! Kobe for the win!!! yea!!!!!!!!1 MVP MVP!


----------



## B_&_B

I'm a Kobe hater... but he has really impressed me with his play in this series. He has done what I always bashed him for not doing, making his teammates better. 



LA CLIPPERS
vs
LA LAKERS

That should be fun


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Unique said:


> I just got back from the game guys, I cant belive i witnessed that !!!1 The energy was amazing!!!! WE won!!!!!!!!!! Kobe for the win!!! yea!!!!!!!!1 MVP MVP!


 I hate you. Can you even describe what it was like being there?


----------



## Cris

whos more excited, the lakers or the guy in the back ground?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

I just got back from my friends house in HD AND IT WAS CRAZY!!!! WE RAN AROUND HIS HOUSE SCREAMING! I literally opened everyone of his windows and started yelling GOOOO LAKERRRRRRS! All the people I was watchin it with including a clipper fan, were so excited we ran around the house and like dog piled back in the living room. it was the most excited i've ever been after a game.

My voice hurts..

haha


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Truly a heart-stopping game. Kudos to the Laker-squad.


----------



## Unique

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I hate you. Can you even describe what it was like being there?


I love you too. Well I mean honestly the atmosphere at 1st was just incredible. The game was nerver wrecking/exciting! Fans were going nuts after every shot! When we were down 5 people started pouring out and when we tied it was like amazing everyone hugged and jumped high 5's all over the place! OT baby when Kobe hit the game winner it was like..... Something that cant be described everyone just full of joy! Hugging and high 5's like you wouldnt belive...Best laker game ever.


----------



## StephenJackson

Much love to Kobe. What a performance. I'll be rooting for the Lakers in the West.


Good luck fellas!


----------



## Brian34Cook




----------



## Pnack

That was one of the most exciting games I have ever seen, wow. I love this game!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I had the biggest headache the whole second half because i was screaming so loud! What a game!! You can see by the expression on Kobes face that he really wanted this win! I think i shat my pants after he hit that shot! Odom deserves sooooOOooo much credit for this win. The man carried us the whole game. :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap:


----------



## DANNY

lmao michael cooper was going all crazy

damn funny guy


----------



## The MAMBA

Another great game, and once again the True MVP finishes off the pretender in sensational fashion. I couldn't comment on the game till now, cause I had basketball tourney ALL DAY. I did see his game winner live though, before our third game.


----------



## Steez

After the match interviews... you can see Kobe was actually crying... and it shows there.


----------



## DaBruins

its important that Kobe settles the team down. Forget acting like we just won the championship, we cant act like the series is over. It's important not to get too high or too low.


----------



## Brian34Cook

LoL I think it's obvious we didnt win the championship.. they just won on a fantastic fantastic finish.. With Phil and Kobe headin the show I think they'd know better to let up..


----------



## The MAMBA

I wish someone could edit this picture so it can be my avvy, with the maximum size allowed. That would be great...


----------



## The MAMBA

Mainly just cut out all of it except Bryant....


----------



## LamarButler

We gotta play use the confidence gained from this game but still play as hard as weve been.


----------



## Brian34Cook

This fine?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Brian34Cook said:


> This fine?


 Yeah, thanks BCook.


:laugh:


----------



## Unique

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yeah, thanks BCook.
> 
> 
> :laugh:


LMAO :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yeah, thanks BCook.
> 
> 
> :laugh:


:rofl: No Prob!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Here's another:










:rotf: :rotf:


----------



## The MAMBA

Thanks BCook.


----------



## rynobot

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

go KOBEEEEEEEE


MVP

I Believe!!


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



The MAMBA said:


> Mainly just cut out all of it except Bryant....


Why? Don't like the part where the Suns players are walking off the court like that?

-Petey


----------



## Plastic Man

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

A big round of :clap: for the Lakers. 

I don't even know what else to say. 

peace


----------



## The MAMBA

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Petey said:


> Why? Don't like the part where the Suns players are walking off the court like that?
> 
> -Petey


Touche... hehe!!!


----------



## Sean

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

I love this photo taken right after Smush poked the ball back into play. Look at Kobe's eyes trying to follow it.


----------



## rynobot

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Brian34Cook said:


> Here's another:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rotf: :rotf:


I love women who have no pants


----------



## Sean

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Kobe’s Shot: Different Perspectives

By Adam W. Bloom


May 1-- Isn't DVR/TiVo the greatest thing ever?

I've watched the shot about 50 times now and it's just as sweet each time. If you've saved the game yourself, or plan to buy it on Google - look out for the following reactions at 3:35 p.m. PT on the final day of April, 2006 at the Staples Center.

Kobe Bryant: After he makes "the most fun shot I've ever hit," Kobe walks quickly towards midcourt with his left fist in the air staring towards the fans, the cameramen and his teammates. No smile, no grin -- just sheer focus and determination. He pumps his fist once (trademark Kirk Gibson) before getting bear-hugged, first by Lamar Odom and then the rest of his teammates.

Lamar Odom: If you are looking for pure elation, check out Lamar's reaction. I've never seen a 6-10 man jump for pure joy the way No. 7 did. When the shot went in, Lamar leaped in the air like a 10-year-old boy taking his first steps into Disneyland: arms and legs flailing in the air in sheer disbelief. He is the first to catch Kobe and provides him with a two-arm hug around Bryant's head. Seemed like he would never let go as Sasha and the bench swarmed around them.

Phil Jackson: Classic Phil. As Kobe dribbles the ball Phil is sitting -- yes, sitting -- in his chair. He leans a bit to see the shot, and when it sails through the net he takes a deep breath and leans back with his mouth open and arms folded across his chest as if to say "Michael who?" Some fans behind him pat Jackson on the shoulder and one even manages to give him a brief hug from behind.

Steve Nash: What can you say about Nash? He's one of the greatest players in the game who was absolutely shocked at the outcome. The shot actually went in just above him and he quickly put his hands on his waist and walked slowly towards the locker room. He would say later, "It just wasn't meant to be."

Mike D'Antoni: From the toss of the jump ball, D'Antoni stood on the sidelines with his hands folded watching Kobe from start to finish. As he slowly walked off the court, with his hands still folded, he passed by an assistant coach who violently threw his notebook on the ground.

Jack Nicholson: Usually cool and calm, Jack let the moment get to him. As the shot goes in, Nicholson throws his arms in the air and walks on to the court while waving his hands and fingers wildly and turning around in circles.

The STAPLES Center Crowd: If you happen to have the HD/DVR combo, this perhaps is the most fun.

Pick a fan in the audience and use your remote to slow-mo while the shot goes in. I focused on two grown men in yellow shirts behind the basket who simultaneously raised their hands, jumped three feet in the air and then hugged everyone around them while continuously jumping. Sheer pandemonium -- and a great day to be a Laker fan.

http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/kobedvr_060501.html


----------



## Sean

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yb88sDhKy5s&search=lakers suns&watch2


----------



## Cris

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

i just realized how stupid hubie brown sounded on the last shot of the game... "he needs a shot here" no **** buddy


----------



## afobisme

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 4 (4/30) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

jeez dont be so critical on the guy.. i think hubie brown is a great commentator, one of the best in my opinion. he definitely knows and explains the game better than most (stu lantz is pretty good too, though i think too.. but they are a bit different).

hubie said 'now you get to get a shot here' because there wasn't much time on the clock.. i think a better way of saying it is 'now you gotta get a shot up quick here because there's only a few seconds left' but that would take way too long to say.


----------



## laker girl

I like Hubie too. Most importantly he knows the game very well and rules. He can explain them so we can understand. He doesn't talk jibberish like Walton. Hubie is pretty neutral and doesn't take sides nor does he crack jokes at people.


----------

